# Just Raised



## flttrainer (Jan 29, 2011)

I was raised this morning at Coronado #1406.  All I can say is wow.  It was even better than I imagined it would be.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ddreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations My Brother. You are now well on your way to the greatest journey of your life. Visit all that you can. Make friends that will last you a life time. May God bless you, in you future endeavors.


----------



## Martin O (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations Brother . I too was initiated last week and I feel exactly the same way. Especially after having read the "for dummies" book and others, There was a huge difference in reading it and experiencing the beauty of it first hand.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome my brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 30, 2011)

Hang on brother.  You ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats to both Brothers!!


----------

